# Making pesto



## bethzaring (Apr 24, 2006)

I've seen that not every one has started their vegetable and herbs plants yet, so thought I would put in a plug for parsley.

When I make pesto, I use equal amounts of basil and parsley leaves, mainly to get the nutritional boost from the parsley.  Parsley is high in vitamins and minerals, esp iron.  I usually have 6 basil and at least 6 parsley plants in the garden.  I also can tomato sauce and juice with fresh parsley and basil, as well as other fresh vegetables.


----------



## silentmeow (May 2, 2006)

I too plant a lot of parsley.  I even bring a pot insides during the winter so I can have fresh.  I do that with thyme and lemon thyme also.  Can't beat the taste of fresh......


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

We have limited space as we live in a condo development.  We have a limited garden area.

We have, in past years, planted basil, tomato, thyme, rosemary, jalapenos and tarragon.  I think w'ell skip tomatos this year as we have had problems with critters getting more tomatos than we do.

We use all basil for pesto for the flavor (don't look to pesto for vitamins) and we don't plant parsley because of the space limitations and because parsley is readily available and cheap year 'round.


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

To be honest, anything we put in our mouth needs to be nutrient dense. In order to provide our bodies with 100% of the nutrients it needs every day, there is no room for any foods that do not provide nourishment. So you do look to pesto for nourishment, you just may not be conscious of it.

And I guess we eat a LOT of pesto. It is one of the few ways I know of to eat fresh garlic in any quantity. In making my pesto, I use basil, parsley, toasted walnuts, lotsa garlic, xvoo (maybe I will start a new trend on this website with xvoo ), kosher salt and parmesan cheese.
 I am always looking for ways to use garlic.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

Our flat leaved parsley sprouts are nicely growing just outside our kitchen window sill, and pretty soon they will be ready for consumption!! 
We also do our pesto with all basil, the intense, uniquely aromatic flavour is something that can not be compensated for us, but we do use the parsley for many many other dishes, as they go so well with just about everything, we love our parsley, too!!  

btw this is our recipe for pesto genovese.

-fresh basil leaves separated from the stem and well rinsed, then well drained
-Extra virgin olive oil, make sure it is a good quality. about 3/4 of amount (in grams/ozs not the volume) of the leaves.
(please experiment with the amount of below items, adding them gradually... to your personal taste...for a rough measure I use about 75g of cheese, 2 big cloves of garlic 75g of nuts to make about 1lb.)
-well seasoned parmigiano or pecorino cheese, or combination, freshly ground
-cloves of garlic
-mixture of pine nuts and cashew

First you whip the basil with oil in a blender/food processor to make a smooth goo. Then add the next 3 items and mix further until everything is well blended. It can be frozen in rather small amounts, make sure you pack it well and it will freeze fairly quickly. To keep in the fridge you put it in a bottle, and cover the surface with extra olive oil, to avoid the contact with the air.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I am always looking for ways to use garlic.


 
Well I am never short of ideas for using garlic.. I love it in just about anything!!   (well... maybe not in desserts though... )


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

*Flat Leaves!!!!*

Hi Licia,

Thanks for the reminder to use flat leaves of parsley, I forgot to say that.  The kind found in most markets in the US is the curley leaf and flat leaves are best for pesto!!

Here is a link concerning the benefits of parsley, the website was listed by another poster to this forum.
http://whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=100
As you can see, curly parsley is shown in this ad.  The flat leaved parsley I am using this year is called Giant of Italy Leaf Parsley .  Once any plant has its first true leaves, I start harvesting!
And thanks for the recipe!! Appreciate it very much.........Beth


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ...So you do look to pesto for nourishment, you just may not be conscious of it...


 
That's cool.  You can tell what's going on in my subconscious!  Amazing!


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

i have special powers


----------



## RDG (May 3, 2006)

Pesto is a genoese sauce for pasta, jus as written by urmaniac. I spent my young holydays in Liguria, near Genova, for more than forty years.....
The recipe DOES'nt use parsley. Only basil. And the cheese is pecorino: just a bit more tasty than parmesan.
If you like to get patsley as food, use a "green sauce" for boiled meats.
Use minced fresh parsley, olive oil, generous quantity of lemon juice or vinegar (I use lemon), minced garlic, and, if you like (it's a variant)add  a minced hard boiled egg. THis sauce is really perfect on boiled meats, and if they are fat the sauce is better: Veal head, cotechino (? how do you call it? the same that the leg of pig, minced), the fat part of beafs, I don't know the english names....


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

Roberto, isn't cotechino a type of sausage that is used for the Capod'anno dinner? (new years eve)  Or maybe guessing how some of them are sold, lower portion of pigs leg, more of a toe?

That is one of the few ways (with the parsley and garlic sauce) I actually enjoy beef.  On the contrary we usually use lean portion, could be a little on a tougher side but we pressure cook it well (or could be stewed, too I imagine) and make it real tender, too the point they just turn flaky.  It is indeed very delicious even if you are not much of a meat eater


----------



## RDG (May 3, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Roberto, isn't cotechino a type of sausage that is used for the Capod'anno dinner? (new years eve)


Yes, it is.... Minced pig meat, rolled in the pig skin. Or, with the same filling, you can have the real leg (ahead) of the pig, filled (It is "zampone" (=big foot)


----------



## velochic (May 3, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> In order to provide our bodies with 100% of the nutrients it needs every day, there is no room for any foods that do not provide nourishment.





Wow, we are a whole-foods, very healthy family, and even I don't have quite that attitude.

I love parsley, but can find organic parsley in the market down the street.  In limited spaces, it wouldn't be an herb I plant.  It's always nice to know the nutritional value of what we put in our bodies, though.    I guess I just think there is room for indulgence at times.


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Pesto is a genoese sauce for pasta, jus as written by urmaniac. I spent my young holydays in Liguria, near Genova, for more than forty years.....
> The recipe DOES'nt use parsley. Only basil. And the cheese is pecorino: just a bit more tasty than parmesan.
> .


 
Thank you RDG for the proper instruction.  Maybe I should call my pesto, Beth's pesto type product.  I love recipes for cooking but rarely follow them literally.  I use pesto recipes for guidelines and then use ingredients I have in stock.


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

velochic said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *bethzaring*
> _In order to provide our bodies with 100% of the nutrients it needs every day, there is no room for any foods that do not provide nourishment_
> 
> Wow, we are a whole-foods, very healthy family, and even I don't have quite that attitude.
> ...


 
Hi Velochic, thanks for the comment and I must respond.....Indulge I do, regularly, check out my recipe for chocolate chip cookies 

The statement, In order to provide our bodies with 100% of the nutrients it needs every day, there is no room for any foods that do not provide nourishment, is a fact.  I have studied nutrition, with trepidation.  I was coming from a nuts and berries, organic, whole grains type background into a traditional study of science and I did not know if it would work.  But it did quite well.  All my gut level beliefs, such as white flour should not be consumed, eggs are an excellent food, butter is better than fake fats, whole grains are the only way to eat grains, milk is necessary for humans every day of their lives.....all these things were taught in the traditional classes.  But what really blew me away was to learn that if every day we first consumed all the nutrients our bodies need to do their jobs properly, we would not be hungry for any more food that day. Or to put it another way, everytime we eat junk we are displacing an opportunity to eat a nutrient dense food and that oportunity is lost forever.  We can only eat so much food any given day and we short change ourselves nutritionally if we replace a needed nutrient dense food with a junk food. 
 But I am excellent at rationalization.......I bake all the cookies, brownies cheesecakes and other desserts that I eat, but I make them with all whole wheat flour.  So when I eat junk, at least it is whole grain junk, I get a tiny bit of nutrition even in my chocolate chip cookies.  Oh.... do I induldge!


----------



## ironchef (May 3, 2006)

If you want to make your pesto more nutritious (and more tasty IMO), use arugula as the base.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

Arugula pesto is definitely an acquired taste - lol!!!

That said, I adore pesto & make it throughout the basil-growing season.  For those of you who want a source of unbelievably fresh & unbelievably reasonably priced pine nuts, please do purchase from here:

http://www.pinenut.com/order-products.htm

So far above the creepy overpriced stuff in the supermarkets.


----------



## Ishbel (May 3, 2006)

I only use pine-nuts in my version of pesto.  Is this not authentic?  It's how I was taught on a cookery course I took in Liguria, many years ago.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I've seen that not every one has started their vegetable and herbs plants yet, so thought I would put in a plug for parsley.
> 
> When I make pesto, I use equal amounts of basil and parsley leaves, mainly to get the nutritional boost from the parsley.  Parsley is high in vitamins and minerals, esp iron.  I usually have 6 basil and at least 6 parsley plants in the garden.  I also can tomato sauce and juice with fresh parsley and basil, as well as other fresh vegetables.



Beth, you are a girl after my own heart! I always do the same, although I'm having trouble finding parsley plants thiis year. I guess I should have started my own. 
I don't can anymore, but I usually freeze some tomato sauce with parsley, basil, etc. I also puree fresh Italian Parsley, put in a small ziplock, mash it out flat, and seal. When you need it for sauce or soup, all you have to do is set it out for about 5 minutes, break off what you need, and put back in the freezer. I assure you this a safe practice. 
You should try roasting some of your tomatoes in the oven! I think I have a recipe on here someplace for oven roasted tomatoes. They make a fantastic tomato sauce.


----------



## bethzaring (May 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> You should try roasting some of your tomatoes in the oven! I think I have a recipe on here someplace for oven roasted tomatoes. They make a fantastic tomato sauce.


 
Hi Constance!, Thanks for the comments.  I am not familiar with roasting tomatoes in the oven, I will search for your recipe.  I am clueless as to how to do this!  Do you use this sauce fresh, for freezing, are they individually roasted or already in a sauce form??? 

Beth


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> So far above the creepy overpriced stuff in the supermarkets.


Creepy  ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 4, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I only use pine-nuts in my version of pesto. Is this not authentic? It's how I was taught on a cookery course I took in Liguria, many years ago.


 
Yes Ishbel, of course that is the real authentic recipe, purely pine nuts.  The idea of mixing cashews are an invention for economical reasons as cashews cost much less than pine nuts, also they happen to blend in well with the pine.  It is a fairly wide spread practice here, at least around Rome.  We just mix cashews out of habit and like it that way, but the hard core traditional recipe from Genova is made with 100% pine nuts.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ....We just mix cashews out of habit and like it that way, but the hard core traditional recipe from Genova is made with 100% pine nuts.


 
I sometimes use pistachios or cashews in pesto.  They add a little dfferent flavor to the pesto.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 4, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I sometimes use pistachios or cashews in pesto. They add a little dfferent flavor to the pesto.


 
mmm, never occured to us but pistacchi may be a very interesting addition... well the basil season is here now, we will keep the experiment in mind the next time


----------



## subfuscpersona (May 4, 2006)

BreezyCooking on May 03 said:
			
		

> For those of you who want a source of unbelievably fresh & unbelievably reasonably priced pine nuts, please do purchase from here:
> 
> http://www.pinenut.com/order-products.htm



I went to the site you posted but am confused about the different pine nut varieties for sale there. Which do *you* use for your pesto? Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2006)

GB - yes, "creepy". Before finding the site offering fresh pine nuts that I mentioned here, I used to buy the jarred varieties & they were "creepy". Oily & sometimes rancid, not to mention about 5 times the price of the fresh ones now available online.

As far as what I've bought from them, unfortunately their website changes constantly depending on what they have available, so what I bought & have in my freezer (pine nuts freeze very well), is apparently no longer available from their current website.

My suggestion would be their 2-pound bag "Fresh Harvest". It's shelled, & I can tell you from experience that it's FRESH, & I can also say that their shipping is fabulous. I ordered online & had my pine nuts within 2 days.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

Hmm I guess we do not share the same definition of the word creepy. 

Creepy to me is the old guy in the park standing in the shadows watching the little children.

I love pine nuts. I will have to check this site out.


----------



## RDG (May 4, 2006)

sorry, may be I don't know the correct name. How do you call these?


----------



## Ishbel (May 4, 2006)

Pine nuts


----------



## Ishbel (May 4, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yes Ishbel, of course that is the real authentic recipe, purely pine nuts. The idea of mixing cashews are an invention for economical reasons as cashews cost much less than pine nuts, also they happen to blend in well with the pine. It is a fairly wide spread practice here, at least around Rome. We just mix cashews out of habit and like it that way, but the hard core traditional recipe from Genova is made with 100% pine nuts.


 
Interesting.  I've never made pesto with anything else BUT pine-nuts.  Not sure how the flavour of other nuts would affect the resulting salsa.  I might try some other nuts...  but, call me old-fashioned - I LIKE pine-nuts!


----------



## RDG (May 4, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Pine nuts


TY. These are the correct ones....


----------



## Ishbel (May 4, 2006)

They are the only nuts I put in pesto - although I'm intrigued by the thought of cashews... But I'm probably too much of a purist... I LIKE the taste of pine-nuts and basil... the idea of parsley and other nuts seems odd, to me!


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Interesting. I've never made pesto with anything else BUT pine-nuts. Not sure how the flavour of other nuts would affect the resulting salsa. I might try some other nuts... but, call me old-fashioned - I LIKE pine-nuts!


 

No question pine nuts and basil are the traditional ingredients.  I don't mind variations on the original for the sake of a different and also enjoyable twist once in a while. 

I've made pesto with pistachios and cashews (different batches).


----------



## bethzaring (May 6, 2006)

*almonds?*

I am wondering if any one has tried using almonds for the nuts in pesto? And if so, how did it work/taste?  I have many more almonds in the freezer right now than walnuts.  But my basil plants only have four true leaves   right now.....Tomorrow I am sticking those suckers in the garden


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2006)

I think it's worth making a batch with almonds.  They're a mild flavored nut like the pine nut.  I think it would be a good fit.


----------



## GB (May 6, 2006)

I think almonds could be interesting. I made my pesto by hand (mortar and pestle) so almonds would be a bit more work because they are harder than pine nuts, but in the food processor it would be a piece of cake.


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2006)

I used pistachios last year in one batch of pesto, and we liked it a lot -- better than the traditonal pine nuts.  I also learned along the road that I prever toasted pine nuts to plain (put in a dry skillet over heat and watch very carefully -- they go from raw to burnt very quickly).  

I'm all for experimenting with herbs and nuts, etc, but have a policy of simply calling it something else if I vary from a very traditional recipe.  When I make something according to tradition, I'll call it that.  If I change an ingredient, I make up a name, or preface it (i.e., "this is Pistachio Pesto or Parsley Pesto, or Claire's version of XXX, or XXX Chez Claire, Galena XXX, etc).


----------



## mish (May 6, 2006)

Posted this some time ago. Here are some pesto-bilities:

*ARTICHOKE LEMON PESTO*​ 
The idea for this recipe is from a pesto sold at a local market, but this version contains much more basil. Increase the lemon peel & Parmesan, if desired.​ 
1 (12-oz) pkg frozen artichoke hearts, thawed/rinsed/well-drained
1 c packed fresh basil leaves
1 lemon, grated peel & juice
1-2 cloves garlic, pressed
1/4 c grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 c olive oil
3-4 tbl water
Seasoned salt & garlic pepper to taste​ 
In food processor w metal blade, combine all ingredients. Process until finely pureed but not smooth. Adjust seasonings to taste. Place in glass or plastic container, cover & chill until serving time. Makes about 1 1/2 c.​ 
*ARTICHOKE LEMON PESTO DIP*​ 
1 c Artichoke Lemon Pesto (recipe above)
1/4 c Mayonnaise
1/2 c + 1 tbl Parmesan Cheese​ 
Preheat oven to 350. Mix together all ingredients except 1 tbl cheese until blended. Spoon into baking dish & sprinkle remaining cheese over top. Bake 30 mins or until cheese bakes into a golden crust. Serve w crackers.​ 
*SUN-DRIED TOMATO PESTO*​ 
1 1/2 c drained oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes
1/3 c grated Parmesan OR Romano cheese OR a combination of the two
1/2 c packed fresh basil leaves
3 tbl toasted pine nuts OR blanched slivered toasted almonds
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 shallot, chopped
1/4 c olive oil
Salt & pepper​ 
In food processor w metal blade, combine sun-dried tomatoes, cheese, basil, nuts, garlic & shallot & process until chopped. Add oil & process until mixture is finely pureed, but still has some texture. Add salt & pepper to taste. Cover & chill until serving. Makes about 1 1/2 c.​ 
*BASIL PESTO*​ 
2 c packed fresh basil leaves
3 tbl pine nuts, walnuts OR pistachios
2 lg cloves garlic, peeled
1/4 c olive oil
3 tbl freshly grated Parmigiano-reggiano cheese​ 
In food processor w steel blade, place basil, pine nuts & garlic. Process until finely minced. Add oil & cheese & process until mixed in. Transfer to a bowl, cover & chill. Makes about 3/4 c.​ 
*DILL PESTO*​ 
Refreshes cucumbers, green beans, potato dishes, melon, yogurt dips, sauces & egg dishes.​ 
1 1/2 c packed fresh dill leaves
1/2 c packed fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley
2 tbl walnuts, pistachios OR pine nuts
2 lg cloves garlic, peeled & smashed
3 tbl olive oil
2 tbl freshly grated Parmesan OR Romano cheese​ 
In food processor w steel blade, place dill, parsley, nuts & garlic. Process until finely minced. Add oil & cheese & process until mixed in. Transfer to a bowl, cover & chill. Makes about 3/4 c.​ 
*ZUCCHINI PESTO*​ 
1 c packed fresh basil leaves
1/4 c walnuts, toasted
1-2 cloves garlic
2 med OR 3 sm zucchini, trimmed & cut into 1/2" pieces
1/2 c (packed) freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1 green onion, chopped
1/4 c olive oil
Seasoned salt & garlic pepper to taste​ 
Blend basil, walnuts & garlic in food processor fitted w metal blade until finely chopped. Add zucchini, Parmesan & green onion; process until chopped. Add oil & process until mixture is finely chopped. Season to taste w salt & garlic pepper. Transfer to a glass or plastic container, cover tightly & refrigerate. Makes about 2 c.​ 
*GREEN OLIVE PESTO*​ 
1 1/2 c firmly packed drained pimiento-stuffed green olives, rinsed & well drained
1/3 c pine nuts, toasted
1 garlic clove, cut up
1 tbl drained capers
1 c packed fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley OR basil leaves
3 tbl basil leaves (if using parsley)
1/4 c extra-virgin olive oil
2 tbl freshly grated Parmesan cheese​ 
In food processor fitted w a metal blade, process olives, pine nuts, garlic, capers & parsley until finely chopped. With motor running, add oil in a stream & cheese; blend well. Cover & chill until serving. Makes about 1 3/4 c.​ 
*THREE-HERB PESTO*​ 
2/3 c firmly packed fresh basil leaves
2/3 c firmly packed fresh mint leaves
2/3 c firmly packed fresh parsley leaves
1/3 c pine nuts
1/3 c freshly grated Parmesan cheese
2 lg cloves garlic, minced & mashed to a paste w 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c olive oil
1 tbl balsamic vinegar OR to taste​ 
In blender or food processor, puree all ingredients until smooth. Add salt & pepper to taste. Keep refrigerated in a jar w a tight-fitting lid. Let pesto come to room temperature before using. Makes about 1 c.​


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for those - especially the Artichoke-Lemon.  I, too, enjoy the commercial Artichoke-Lemon pestos available.  In fact, I have a new one in the pantry that I haven't used yet.  The difference with that one is that it has cognac as one of the ingredients.  I'm thinking it might be nice either as a crostini topping, or perhaps spread on chicken breasts.


----------



## mish (May 6, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Thanks for those - especially the Artichoke-Lemon. I, too, enjoy the commercial Artichoke-Lemon pestos available. In fact, I have a new one in the pantry that I haven't used yet. The difference with that one is that it has cognac as one of the ingredients. I'm thinking it might be nice either as a crostini topping, or perhaps spread on chicken breasts.


 
You're welcome, Breezy.  Or on spinach fettuccine with shrimp etc or on salmon.  If you cook chicken with the skin on, try some pesto under the skin while it's cooking.  Lotsa uses.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 6, 2006)

With your recipe - definitely!!  It's the cognac in the commercial jar I have that I somehow can't seem to reconcile with pasta or fish.  Chicken & crostini - yes.


----------



## Constance (May 6, 2006)

You'll have to forgive me...I'm not a purist at all. I like my pesto without nuts.

I know, I know...it's not really pesto then. But it's still good a darned good puree.


----------



## RDG (May 7, 2006)

I thank you for the interesting variations about pesto. I've copied them.
Oh, just a curiosity: "pesto" derives the name from "pestare", to pound. "Pounded" in a mortar....


----------



## bethzaring (May 7, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> have a policy of simply calling it something else if I vary from a very traditional recipe. When I make something according to tradition, I'll call it that. If I change an ingredient, I make up a name,


 

You bet, I learned that lesson decades ago. People have a pre-conceived
notion of what "mashed potatoes" are, and can get quite grumpy if potato skins, garlic, even pesto, shows up in them, I never call them mashed potatoes any more.

Another rule in my house was, if you ask what a particular ingredient is in a dish, and you get no response, you are not allowed to ask again. That was during a period of time when we were eating a lot of critters from the wild.

Thanks EVERYONE for your interesting pesto related comments, I really appreciate your time!


----------



## mish (May 7, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> I thank you for the interesting variations about pesto. I've copied them.


 
You are very welcome, RDG.

Hope people will give them a try.


----------

